# VF-Engineering Rabbit lower mount installed!



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey there!
This is my first post, (also posted in mk5 forum) so pls dont flame me if it sounds a little newbie. I just moved to southern CA from London, UK. Man there is no way you get about unless you have a car. So I looked around found a silver rabbit with no options for $15k. I am a poor student so i feel lucky to have a new car. 
































































Soon after I picked up the 2.5 manual rabbit yesterday from LA, I noticed immediately that the car felt a bit unstable and dinky so i took a trip down to VF-Engineering about 20 mins from house, to check out a rear engine mount as a friend of mine ilie, works there. he said i could watch the install and take some pics. 
The pictures show parts of the installion process, it took him 5 minutes!

As soon as i started the car i could feel a difference, it felt more rigid immediately as I moved away. I took the car for a spin and there was a massive change in the feel of the car, there was no wobbly feeling when i drove over small bumps in the road, and on the corners it felt like a completely different car.
i just wanted to tell you guys my first hand experience.

_Modified by rishsn at 6:32 PM 8-25-2006_


----------



## (In)Sanity (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, so this is an engine mount upgrade ?
I've not noticed anything wrong with the engine mounts. Perhaps I'm missing something.


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: ((In)Sanity)*

There is nothing wrong with Oem engine mounts, however they are made of cast aluminium. 
VF mounts are made of billet, hence it is taken from a solid block of aluminium. Therefore it has higher grain density than cast aluminium and more rigidity. 
If theres more rigidity then there is less engine shake in the bay.
Yes it is an upgrade. The reason i bought the mount was because i wanted the car to have less of that bouncy castle feel and more of a rigid real car feel. Which im getting, and im very happy with it.


----------



## 2.5MODSPLZ!! (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (rishsn)*

so did that red rubber insert come with the mount?


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (2.5MODSPLZ!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.5MODSPLZ!!* »_so did that red rubber insert come with the mount?

On the website the picture shows the mount without the bushing, but vf do supply the bushing in the box with the mount.


----------



## 2.5MODSPLZ!! (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (rishsn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be doing this soon


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (2.5MODSPLZ!!)*

Im considering buying the side mount http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sigfod (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (rishsn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rishsn* »_On the website the picture shows the mount without the bushing, but vf do supply the bushing in the box with the mount.

How much more NVH did this add to the car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (rishsn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rishsn* »_There is nothing wrong with Oem engine mounts, however they are made of cast aluminium.

The inserts are also very soft. We believe VW was concerned about inherent vibrations with a 5-cyl layout and went a little too soft with their mounts. This leads to a bit of sloppiness, as mentioned by the OP.
Our inserts are of a higher-durometer than stock and noticeably help improve shifting precision and reduce driveline lash. Once broken-in (takes about 100 miles), there's no noticeable increase in vibration.


----------



## Sigfod (May 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well I am really interested in this for my MKV GTI w/ DSG. So how is NVH on that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (Sigfod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sigfod* »_Well I am really interested in this for my MKV GTI w/ DSG. So how is NVH on that?









Rolleyes? Huh?
From the 2.0T Forum:

_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_VF rear motor mount in my buddys Mk5. Got it done by Chris over at USP in Coral Springs, FL. Everything went great, the car seems way more connected, the difference is night and day when shifting. He was noticing it the whole day. There is NO added vibration or anything, car feels 100% better. No wheelhop, no jerking while shifting, no nothing. Great mod. We both agree its the best mod you can do for around $200. And the APR exhaust flash worked GREAT. Car pulls amazing.
Thought I'd let you guys know. 
Have fun!
Josh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sigfod (May 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Rolleyes? Huh?
From the 2.0T Forum:

Well thank you. I will have to get one. I am from the world of Imports where everything effects NVH. As long as it doesn't hurt my wife's boobies all is well.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (Sigfod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sigfod* »_As long as it doesn't hurt my wife's boobies all is well.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, I'm not putting anything in writing, if that's what you're after...


----------



## Sigfod (May 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well, I'm not putting anything in writing, if that's what you're after...









Her biggest two complaints about my sentra are "It gives me a headache" and "It hurts my Boobies"


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sigfod)*

vf mounts = good


----------



## Sigfod (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_vf mounts = good

Is that really you?


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Sigfod)*

Its been over a month now and this mount still feels good. But i want more performance







! Maybe a chip .


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sigfod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sigfod* »_
Is that really you?





































huh?


----------



## dj_swim (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (windsorvr)*

Does anyone know of a place in the Sacramento area that could do something like this? This is a semi-cross-post, please don't attack...
-Swim


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (dj_swim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_swim* »_Does anyone know of a place in the Sacramento area that could do something like this? This is a semi-cross-post, please don't attack...
-Swim

if you mean fit the mount, any garage can do it. The only tool required is a torque wrench, and it doesnt require a genius to do it. Instructions are in the box. 
All you have to do is unscrew 3 bolts take off the oem mount and then put the bushing in followed by the vf mount then put the 3 screws back in with a torque wrench. You cant go wrong.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (rishsn)*

3 very tough bolts to undo, I might add.


----------

